# Wood Burner in Pole Barn



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a chance to get wood burner for my pole barn. It is going to be given to me. 

So my question to others that have pole barns/ workshops. I am concerned about the flamables I keep in my pole barn. I have oxygen/accetlyne torches, gasoline, and kerosene. 

I have a pretty good air flow through my barn. It would only be used when I am out there working. 

Is this a good idea or should I seek another route. Right now, I use one of those turpedo heaters.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

bigcountrysg said:


> I have a chance to get wood burner for my pole barn. It is going to be given to me.
> 
> So my question to others that have pole barns/ workshops. I am concerned about the flammable I keep in my pole barn. I have oxygen/acetylene torches, gasoline, and kerosene.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry about the oxygen/acetylene torches, but the gasoline, and kerosene is another story. If you do put the wood bunner in your pole barn you should take all flammables out and store them somewhere else. Also your homeowners insurance policy will go up.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Talk to your insurance co, they have very strict requirements on wood stoves. If you ever file a claim, they may fight paying off if you didnt tell them and or have an approved stove with a code installation.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

If you have oxy acet torches they likely won't pay off either. Generally once a garage goes from being someplace you park a car to someplace you do industrial/automotive work, your policy is void.


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

get the flames as high as you can off the ground, also don't leave empty cans.....they have more fumes and don't leave gas cans unsealed (put spout back inside can for storage................jon


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

A wood stove anywhere, in any of your buildings, makes your insurance go up. Even if you never ever fire it up.


----------



## ramrod (Jan 20, 2006)

I would have to agree with the insurance issues regarding wood stoves, however, the torpedo heater, or any heater for that matter can be dangerous when flammable liquids are stored in close proximity. Use caution!


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

my agent said it was fine IF i am not doing work on someone elses car for money. i have had it in there for fourteen years with tourches and automotive paint supplies with no problems.


----------

